# WTS: Cast Pro Gen 2 8-12oz Custom



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Carolina Cast Pro Gen 2 8-12oz 13'
Built September 2020 by me(fished twice)
Fuji Fazlite K-Frame Guides
Fuji Trigger Seat
Grey scale shrink tube grips
32" butt to reel-seat(can trim to fit)
Dark Grey over light Grey wraps with black and neon green trim

Very light and responsive, and throws a mile, I just have too many and this one won't get the use it deserves.

$400 shipped, $375 picked up

Will post pics today.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Pics


----------



## Rich60 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi
Where are you located. ??

Rich60


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Central VA, about 45mins west of Richmond.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Adam, weight of fully built rod?
How many guides and what size is the stripper?
Thanks


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

I don't know what it weighs, its comparable to a CTS 1306.

Guide train is 7 guides: 25-20-16-16-12-12-12-12 tip top.

Comes with the factory cloth bag as well.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Closed for now.


----------

